# Séries américaines sur ABC



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous !!

Je suis allé sur le site d'ABC, pour voir en ligne les séries qui sont diffusés par cette chaine. Cela fait plusieurs mois qu'ABC propose ses séries entièrement visibles sur leur site, et ce gratuitement. Mais je ne suis jamais arrivé à voir que ce soit un seul épisode, à cause de ce message sur cette page : 



			
				ABC a dit:
			
		

> Only viewers within the United States can watch these full-length episodes.



J'aimerais pouvoir avoir accès à ces épisodes. N'y a-t-il pas un moyen d'y avoir accès, en se faisant passer pour un utilisateur américain ? N'existe-t-il pas un plugin conçu pour dans un navigateur (n'importe lequel) ? Ou prendre une IP des USA ? 

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience pour pouvoir enfin voir Desperate Housewives saison 3 en VO !!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

il me semble qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; des fils &#233;voquant les bidouilles

Et en gros ton intuition est la bonne
passer , au d&#233;but, par une IP am&#233;ricaine
ensuite , de m&#233;moire , t'en as pas besoin


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il me semble qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; des fils &#233;voquant les bidouilles
> 
> Et en gros ton intuition est la bonne
> passer , au d&#233;but, par une IP am&#233;ricaine
> ensuite , de m&#233;moire , t'en as pas besoin




OK, merci...
En fait, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de fils concernant ce sujet, faut dire que la recherche est vaste et hasardeuse...  

Faut donc avoir une adresse IP des USA, mais qu'au d&#233;but ?? c'est &#224; dire qu'ensuite, il te reconnaisse comment ?? par les cookies ? 
Et question la plus importante :
Comment faire pour obtenir une IP des US ??  

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

le coup de au d&#233;but c'est un vague souvenir  de lecture de fil en anglais il y a tr&#232;s longtemps ( non garanti)

Par contre une certitude 
en passant par une IP am&#233;ricaine ( et peut etre aussi  IP Royaume uni car &#224; un moment eux aussi ont eu cette promo)

tu as acc&#232;s aux series


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> le coup de au début c'est un vague souvenir  de lecture de fil en anglais il y a très longtemps ( non garanti)
> 
> Par contre une certitude
> en passant par une IP américaine ( et peut etre aussi  IP Royaume uni car à un moment eux aussi ont eu cette promo)
> ...



OK 

Et donc pour avoir mon adresse des US, faut que je m'y prenne comment ?


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2007)

Un proxy publique?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

de m&#233;moire  c'est suffisant
( ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas test&#233

trouver un proxy localis&#233; US


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un proxy publique?



C'est &#224; dire ?? comment faut-il faire ?? je ne sait absolumment pas comment faire l&#224; !


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Edith : OK, merci, je vais aller voir ton site Pascal !



Quel site? car moi aussi je veux bien un proxy publique 
la Fox fait le meme genre d'offre 
Sinon, je ne vois pas comment on peut faire pour revenir avec l'IP normal pour le visionnage, car si je reviens avec mon IP, je suis a nouveau localis&#233; FR, et donc, ca marche plus


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est à dire ?? comment faut-il faire ?? je ne sait absolumment pas comment faire là !
> 
> 
> 
> Edith : OK, merci, je vais aller voir ton site Pascal !


site que j'ai édité tu remarqueras
Pourquoi?
Parce que rien ne dit que le proxy  utilisé est americain

-
via google tu trouves des tonnes d'annuaires de proxies classés par catégories dont pays d'origine
( je ne peux pas t'en donner un précis , ces proxies changent en permanence 
 c'est même un des éléments du jeu)


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> site que j'ai édité tu remarqueras
> Pourquoi?
> Parce que rien ne dit que le proxy  utilisé est americain
> 
> ...




OK, je vais faire une petite recherche sur Google.
Avec le site que tu avais donné, j'ai essayé, ben en fait, il n'apparaissait plus la partie grisée dessus les noms des séries, mais il était toujours impossible de cliquer dessus. Alors, je vais essayer autrement.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Quel site? car moi aussi je veux bien un proxy publique
> la Fox fait le meme genre d'offre
> Sinon, je ne vois pas comment on peut faire pour revenir avec l'IP normal pour le visionnage, car si je reviens avec mon IP, je suis a nouveau localisé FR, et donc, ca marche plus




Mais tu fais comment pour avoir ton adresse, quand ça marche ?? 
Le site, Pascal l'a édité, c'était celui-là. Mais ça marche pas.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK, je vais faire une petite recherche sur Google.
> Avec le site que tu avais donné, j'ai essayé, ben en fait, il n'apparaissait plus la partie grisée dessus les noms des séries, mais il était toujours impossible de cliquer dessus. Alors, je vais essayer autrement.


ce qui confirme que c'est pas un proxie aux USA

Pour revenir à ce que j'ai dit plus haut
le retour vers une ip non americaine est un vague souvenir 
( et apparement ca ne marche pas /plus)

Mai sil vous suffit de ne pas le tenter 

passez par une IP americaine le temps de regarder la serie et basta


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui confirme que c'est pas un proxie aux USA
> 
> Pour revenir à ce que j'ai dit plus haut
> le retour vers une ip non americaine est un vague souvenir
> ...




OK, je vais jeter un oeil aux serveurs proxy américains, et vous tient au courant !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

Alors j'ai essayé celui-là, mais là, bon, ça me mets que mon navigateur doit absolumment accepter le javascript pour que ça marche (ça me mets ça sur ABC...).
Pourtant, le javascript est activé, je suis sur Safari, mais sur Firefox, je viens d'essayer et ça ne marche pas non plus... 

Encore une piste ?


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2007)

j'ai fait une recherche 
et j'ai trouvé ca!!!!
ca fonctionne parfaitement!! j'ai suivi le tutorial pas a pas, il n'est pas bien compliqué et ca fonctionne sans probleme.
Si quelqu'un trouve comment faire pour la Fox, je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

rien ne dit que ce proxy est americain

un proxy qui a des chances de marcher doit etre americain 

et un proxy ce sont des series de chiffres ( tes r&#233;glages  de port )etc

en plus tu es &#224; cupertino 
ca devrait , en theorie , pas te poser de probleme
( oui je sais on met n'importe nawak sur ses profils web)


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> en plus tu es à cupertino
> ca devrait , en theorie , pas te poser de probleme
> ( oui je sais on met n'importe nawak sur ses profils web)



Quelle perspicacité !!! :rateau: 

    

Bon, Tucpasquic (quel pseudo...    ), merci pour ton site, ça a l'air pas trop mal, j'essaie ça tout de suite...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai fait une recherche


pas mal et il a le merite d'etre en francais 
un atout immense si on ne parle pas anglais
 ( ce qui rend la vision de serie américaine surréalistement comique  )

j'imagine que pour la fox une recherche en anglais rendrait  plus de résultats...


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas mal et il a le merite d'etre en francais
> un atout immense si on ne parle pas anglais
> ( ce qui rend la vision de serie américaine surréalistement comique  )
> 
> j'imagine que pour la fox une recherche en anglais rendrait  plus de résultats...




Bon, alors les gars, ça marche !!
Merci pour le site Tucpasquic, c'est super bien expliqué, c'est simple à faire.
Par contre, ça bugge en pleine lecture des vidéos, mais bon, je pense que c'est un problème de proxy, je changerais ça rapidement. Le seul problème, c'est qu'il faut passer par Firefox, qui, lui, a le module pour les serveurs proxys. Mais bon, ça n'ai pas un problème. Merci encore !!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

tu sais, regler des proxies c'est parfois top  gal&#232;re, r&#233;sultats al&#233;atoires, un coup il passe , un coup ca rame etc

L'extension FF  a le merite de faciliter les choses


----------



## flotow (12 Janvier 2007)

pas de probleme de lecture ici 
ca lit fluide, le son ne coupe pas.

Sinon, pour le site de la Fox, je voulais les lien a ajouter dans l'extention de FF, pour pouvoir y acceder (mais j'ai pas trouvé de service similaire sur le site de la Fox), mais si quelque a


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pas de probleme de lecture ici
> ca lit fluide, le son ne coupe pas.
> 
> Sinon, pour le site de la Fox, je voulais les lien a ajouter dans l'extention de FF, pour pouvoir y acceder (mais j'ai pas trouv&#233; de service similaire sur le site de la Fox), mais si quelque a


voil&#224; voil&#224; j'arrive 
en exactement 30 secondes de recherche
je tombe sur un &#233;trange site ( semble t il asiatique ) qui a
-crime scene investgation saisons de 1 &#224; 4
seinfeld saison de 1 &#224; 9
en stream VO quasi plein &#233;cran
-
le truc rigolo c'est que Fox a port&#233; plainte

etant donn&#233; que c'est du stream non autoris&#233; 
je ne donne pas le lien
mais disons que c'est en langue de Sheiquespire un truc genre rapideecrand'argentdotcomme


----------

